# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Le plaisir de voir souffrir.

## Laaw'

Une vidéo qui tourne depuis hier sur facebook & qui me choque au plus haut point .. Je n'ose imaginer la douleur ressentie par ces chevaux, leurs méthodes les brisent, ils cassent leurs caractères pour en faire des chevaux légumes au service de l'homme .. Cette vidéo me met hors de moi !

----------


## Sév51

::  mais quelle bande de cons !!
ça se passe en Argentine, c'est ça ?

----------


## Laaw'

Je pense oui puisque ce sont des gauchos. Je trouve ça lamentable de jouir de ce spectacle !!!

----------


## Hellgrine

autant la corrida c'est connu autant ca je ne soupçonnais pas du tout !!! Ca me fais mal pour eux ! C'est incroyable que les gens pensent a faire des trucs pareil ! Et encore plus qu'ils en rigolent !!!!! En plus il y a quand même pas mal de public !!!

----------


## invite 17

oui j'ai vu ça aussi hier, c'est horrible en plus je pense qu'un de ces pauvres chevaux c'est cassé l'encolure dans sa chute le pauvre.

----------


## Naloune

A la maison, on a un cheval qui vient d'Argentine et qui à été débourré comme ça. Ca fait 15 ans maintenant qu'il est en France et que personne ne lui à plus taper dessus, il est d'une soumission, ça fait mal au coeur. Ils sont marqués à vie.

----------


## fufu36

Je ne connaissais pas du tout cela et franchement ça me dégoute ... 
On peut pas faire une petition contre ça ? C'est horrible on peut pas laisser ça ...

----------


## Youki

Ils les cassent, les brisent, jusqu'à les rendre totalement soumis à l'homme...
A vomir... 


 ::

----------


## tresgos

les animeaux auront l

----------


## tresgos

les animaux auront la paix lorsque les gens n existeront plus
les traditions ont la dent dure,malheureusement

----------


## breton67

je ne peux regarder mais j imagine assez pour me torturer  ::  si c est un dieu qui a crée l homme il a fait ce jour là la plus grosse c.....e de tous les temps  :: 
entierement d accord avec tregos

----------


## Neela

Je viens de voir cette vidéo!!
Mais ils sont malades ou quoi?? En plus, ils rigolent.. pfff c'est pitoyable! Moi aussi, je vais les prendre avec des cordes et les balancer contre un mur en betons!!! Bandes de monstres !!!!!!!  HONTES A VOUS !!!!  ::

----------


## kinkilou76

Pff quels bande de cons, et ca attire les spectateurs c'est ça le pire..

----------


## Hatchi

Je n'ai même pas regardé la vidéo jusqu'au bout tellement les actes infligés à ces chevaux sont horribles.
Et le pire, c'est que ca les fait rires et que ce genre de ''traditions'' afflue du monde pour regarder celà ... Quel genre de monstre sont ils pour ne pas avoir un minimum de sensibilité à faire ca, à voir ca ... Et rien qu'à voir les chutes que les chevaux font ... Je n'ose imaginer leur état suite à celà ...

----------


## ValAndTine.L

Je rêve ou à la fin ils ont abattu un cheval? Mais ils sont ignobles de faire ça! C'est la première fois que je vois tomber des chevaux aussi violemment..  ::

----------


## loulouk

je n'ose même pas regadé vu les com, je pense que c'est inutile ...

l'homme est vraiement à vomir .

----------


## Pouicpouinette

Je n'ai pas pu regarder jusqu'à la fin...C'est quoi leur but? Ce sont des chevaux sauvages au départ ? Pourquoi ils leurs font ça...Je comprends  pas comment ils peuvent rire de ça...Comme disait qqun plus haut ça s'apparente aux corridas ...Horrible

----------


## frimousse copra

les humain sont vraiment des fou plus on avance et plus je deteste etre humain  ::  ::

----------


## Delphane

> Ca fait 15 ans maintenant qu'il est en France et que personne ne lui à plus taper dessus, il est d'une soumission, ça fait mal au coeur. Ils sont marqués à vie.


Mon père connaissait un monsieur qui avait fait pareil : acheter un cheval dressé comme ça, venu d'Argentine... Au départ, il était soumis en effet. Mais quand il a commencé à voir qu'il n'était pas aussi brimé, il est devenu carrément dangereux...  :: 
"Forcément", j'ai envie de dire, vu que ces chevaux ne peuvent pas avoir confiance en l'homme avec ces méthodes de sauvages...  ::

----------


## Naloune

Ce que tu dis ne m'étonne pas trop. Celui dont je parle à également un coté dangereux puisqu'il obéit aveuglement, c'est un cheval qui se lancerait dans un ravin si tu lui demandais, tellement il est cassé... Aujourd'hui il est à la retraite et ne sort plus en balade montée mais on s'est fait de très grosses frayeurs avec lui.

----------


## chupachup

Juste pour savoir sans avoir à regarder et à avoir les images en tête à vie, ils leur font quoi à ces pauvres chevaux ?  ::  Encore une nouvelle horreur dont j'avais pas conscience.. jme dis à chaque fois que j'ai tout vu, mais non.

----------


## cabepapsa69

Et bien ils font partir des chevaux en plein galop, puis arrête leur course en attrapant leurs membres au lasso afin de leur faire faire une chute la plus spectaculaire possible (c'est le but d'apres ce que j'ai vu), on voit d'ailleurs un cheval qui s'est cassé l'encolure au début de la vidéo, ignoble ...

----------


## chupachup

ah oué d'accord, aucun intêret!!! ptain cest dingue de faire des trucs pareils... moi çam fait flipper, jme dis que ya vraiment des gens dangereux et instables dans leur tête

----------


## blush

Houla... je ne connaissais pas. Dire qu'ils se disent un peuple de chevaux !  ::  Mon cul... 

A 3h50 de la video, un cheval a compris leur combine et ne court pas. Je crois que les hommes sont degoutés  ::

----------


## Didie-91

Pauvres bêtes ! La race humaine me dégoûte... J'ai honte pour nous ! Comment peut on prendre du plaisir à voir souffrir ces chevaux comme cela  ::

----------


## luminette

Je n'ai pas regardé en entier. Des cons pareils brrrrrr. Rien à ajouter

----------

